# Support Group in Dudley West Midlands



## diana51 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi would anyone be interested in joining our support group.Our first meeting will be held on 27th November 2009 at Woodside Day Çentre, Holly Hall, Dudley. If anyone is interested please email me at this address - smiler1958[email protected] and I will be happy to give more details.


----------

